# Suzuki outboard or Evinrude ?



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

I am looking to repower but can't make up my mind . 150 , 25 inch shaft. Evinrude with 5 year warranty or Suzuki with Gimme 6 , in other words 6 year warranty ? In 2 Coolers who are dealers who can give me a quote ? I am looking..


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

My decision would be based on the servicing dealer, does not matter what brand they all get serviced.

John


----------



## Talmbout (Apr 13, 2013)

My brother has new 150 Suzuki's on his boat. At around 100 hours power head started knocking. Dealer put on a new one and said its not anything to worry about.


----------



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

Guide we use in Port A has a suzuki and says its the best engine he's ever owned. That, to me, says a lot coming from a guy in his boat 300+ days a year.


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

ThePartsGuy50 on here carries Suzuki.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Yamaha without a doubt


----------



## Ronnie Redwing (Mar 11, 2013)

The evinrude incentives at the moment are: 5 year engine protection plan, free analog rigging components or a reduced upgrade to digital gauges. All modern engines are much more fuel efficient than older technology motors, with most 4 strokes, you just have more frequent service intervals. You should keep in mind the dealer that you want to service your new engine, as to their capabilities for keeping you on the water Ronnie Red Wing Boat Co. 713-921-0656


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Zuke all the way

Do not know where you are at, but The Boat Ramp has been selling Suzuki for couple of decades and do a good job.

http://www.boatrampsuzuki.com/


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

I have a 21 year old 90 hp Suzuki that has never had any mechanical problems, (ethanol gas is another story) and a 4 stroke 150 hp Suzuki with about 100 hours. Love the Zuk's but boy, those ETEC's sure look enticing.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## fishinmajician (Jun 20, 2006)

Go with the suzuki. I have a 140 and has not given me one ounce of trouble. With built in safety features you pretty much can't mess it up. Have mine for 9 years now.


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

Take a look around next time your on the water, you will see 80% of the boats have a Yamaha, theres a reason for that.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Have both, both are great motors. I'd go with the one that has the best warranty..


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I have a 5 year old etec 60 and really like it although I did have to have the ECM replaced recently. It sips oil and gas.

That said, the zukes are so quiet and dependable, I would have to strongly consider one. The only complaint I have ever heard is that they aren't as torquey as some of the other motors, but that was a few years ago. They may have improved in that regard.


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*Suzuki or Evinrude?*



baitbuckett said:


> Take a look around next time your on the water, you will see 80% of the boats have a Yamaha, theres a reason for that.


Could it be it's easier to become a Yamaha dealer or dealers make more profit from Yammies? 
Not knocking the Yammy just saying.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Never fails on a thread like this, Op asks about Evinrude or Suzuki and the Yamaha boys have to chime in. Both make a great motor, you'll get a little more punch outta the Rude, but Suzuki's are solid.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

SSST said:


> Never fails on a thread like this, Op asks about Evinrude or Suzuki and the Yamaha boys have to chime in. Both make a great motor, you'll get a little more punch outta the Rude, but Suzuki's are solid.


I hear these have some punch


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

It better as much as they want for one!


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

hunterjck said:


> Could it be it's easier to become a Yamaha dealer or dealers make more profit from Yammies?
> Not knocking the Yammy just saying.


lol.... I don't care how easy it is to become a dealer. They all make profit... I seriously doubt that the reason that 80% of the boats have Yamaha is because its easier to become a Yamaha dealer lol... dealers didn't force them to buy a Yamaha, it was because of personal preference, performance, and probably previous experience with Yamaha. Im a hard headed sob... and ive always been an evinrude guy, but I learned real quick after blowing up an etec. that had less than 100 hours on it, and buying a new Yamaha that the Yamaha was the way to go. Never looked back. Yamaha owns the outboard market by a huge gap, and they are only getting better.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

I love my suzuki 4 stroke


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

baitbuckett said:


> lol.... I don't care how easy it is to become a dealer. They all make profit... I seriously doubt that the reason that 80% of the boats have Yamaha is because its easier to become a Yamaha dealer lol... dealers didn't force them to buy a Yamaha, it was because of personal preference, performance, and probably previous experience with Yamaha. Im a hard headed sob... and ive always been an evinrude guy, but I learned real quick after blowing up an etec. that had less than 100 hours on it, and buying a new Yamaha that the Yamaha was the way to go. Never looked back. Yamaha owns the outboard market by a huge gap, and they are only getting better.


The truth is the boat manufacture packages with certain brands of outboards, that is why you see certain brands of boat all with a certain brand outboard. Yes the dealer can opt to change power however it cost them more thus its passed to the consumer.

Dealers no say in what brand of power the boat builder partners with.

John


----------



## Randy-z71 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a suzuki-evinrude some of my parts have a s some have a omc, what I understand evinrude and suzuki used to be the same motor, different paint job. if

Evinrudes new Suzuki-designed four-strokes are defying the laws of demand and supply. These benchmark engines are proof that technology has few cost-related boundaries. Andrew Norton
Released on the Aussie market about a year ago, the Evinrude 70 is the result of a joint effort between Suzuki and OMC, and is the teaming's first big four-stroke outboard. they still are I dont know.


----------



## captgrif (May 29, 2007)

Go with MADE IN THE USA


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Love my etec.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Go with what your dealer services.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Neither, Yamaha is the only way to go!


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

i have ran suzuki's since 1997, that was the year we started selling them, i recently purchased a used XPRESS 20FT hyperlift hull bay boat, it came with a 2012 yamaha f-115, and i must admitt im NOT at all impressed by the yammie, before this boat i ran a 19ft bluewave 1902 evolution it had a suzuki df 115 four stroke and it would run cirlces around this yammie stuck on the back of my xpress, my suzuki was quiter, got better fuel economy, and just seemed to have more out of the hole power.. if you would like a price pm me ..


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Love my Honda 225.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

I had a suzuki 150 4 stroke and loved it. It was quiet and got great fuel economy. I didn't have any problems with it. I would own another one in a heart beat. It was so quiet that by accident I left it running and didn't realize it for a while.


----------



## rem260man (Jan 17, 2005)

*ETEC*



bubbas kenner said:


> Love my etec.


Ditto on my Etec 200hp on my 22ft Pathfinder.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

If it is a choice of 2 stroke vs 4 stroke, go with the 4 stroke. Doesn't matter which brand. Evinrude can hang on to the 2-stroke technology till the end of time if they want to, but it is a thing of the past.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Yamaha 4 stroke


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

MARK MACALUSO said:


> I am looking to repower but can't make up my mind . 150 , 25 inch shaft. Evinrude with 5 year warranty or Suzuki with Gimme 6 , in other words 6 year warranty ? In 2 Coolers who are dealers who can give me a quote ? I am looking..


If the warranty is going to be the deal breaker, Zuk only has 3 yrs of factory warranty. The other 3 yrs are from a third party that can move slow. Suggest you include mechanical breakdown on your boat insurance policy which ever motor you decide to purchase.


----------

